# MHC Early Bird Discount Ending



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Now is the time to register for the Midwest Haunters Convention Seminars, sponsored by HauntBots, if you want to lock in the best pricing! The special price of $75 for our educational series with over 75 hours of classroom instruction is ending April 1st. Visit www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com to register. The Midwest Haunters Convention is presented by www.CostumeFind.com .

Education is not the only exciting news coming out of MHC. The 115 booth vendor tradeshow is nearly sold out! Not only can you get first class seminars but you can "shop till you drop" with our record number of vendors including many new companies.

Full details of our fun social events can be found on the website as well. We have some great bus tours planned including four haunts on Thursday and a haunted attraction tour and Vampire Ball on Friday. Saturday is the most anticipated day for fun as MHC presents it's signature events: the original Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars where contestants will be competing for a 7 day Bloody Mary Cruise along with highlight of the evening; the IAHA Masquerade Party with the Miss Midwest Scary Pageant.

Make your plans now to attend the largest haunters convention East of the Missippi, June 12-15th, 2008 in Columbus, Ohio.

Visit www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com or call 614-361-1466 for more details.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Come ON people, This April 1st DEADLINE aint NO JOKE! Register now and save some SERIOUS CASH! For those of you that dont know, MHC has grown to record proportions! This is most Definitely a DO NOT MISS CONVENTION!
The BodyBagging crew LOVES this EVENT! So much in fact that In the past ten seconds of writing this I have decided that BODYBAG ENTERTAINMENT will OFFER a 10% Discount on ALL purchases TO ALL EARLYBIRD REGISTEREES. HOLY CRAP! All of that EDUCATION, All of those Vendors, ONE GREAT PARTY, and NOW a chance to SAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS at the BODYBAGGING BOOTH! 
You Cant beat that with a STICK not matter how big it is!!!!!!!! See you at the SHOW!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahhhhh, I want to sign up for everything right now!!!! But I'm waiting for my tax return to come back, that is what I planning on using it for. The MHC and props!!! I'm very very sad now, because I don't think it will get to me in time. =( Plus my husband who isn't into haunting as much as I am. Is totally in to coming and taking all the cources with me. We are celebrating our 3rd wedding annoversary at this conferece. =) Do you know how much it's going to go up to?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

How does MHC compare to TransWorld's HauntShow held in Las Vegas last week?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Scott, apples an oranges , as a attendee, I would must rather attend MHC over any other event. the seminars are phenomenal, the vendor list will exceed the hauntsection of tw, the party is to die for......as a vendor, MHC is a sellers show, people that attend plan on buyng.....MHC for me!!!! mummy drop barry at mhc a line with your questions.....


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

13mummy, don't be too concerned. The seminar registration price will only be going up $5 for now. The jump to the full price of $89 will occur later.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh well that's not bad. Whoohoo!! Can't wait.

Happy Birthday BodyBagging!!!


----------



## Tonguesandwich (Jan 8, 2008)

Is this event something I could take my 15 yr old daughter too???


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

There are no age restrictions at MHC other than the Friday night party which is at an 18+ nightclub. The Saturday night masquerade ball is not recommended for children as it is an adult event but we do not restrict it.

Barry


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

I heard ROB from Body Bagging Productions will be there , what more of a reason does one need than to meet the master himself?


----------

